# DDP RTA - Deesantech



## Timwis (25/11/20)

Super excited this is en route!











Hoping it will be a RDL flavour banger with loose MTL option!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/20)

Looking forward to your review on this one! Mine left Miami yesterday! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (25/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking forward to your review on this one! Mine left Miami yesterday! Bazinga!


A bit OTT with the branding but it looks a very interesting RTA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (25/11/20)

It certainly looks child proof

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (25/11/20)

Stranger said:


> It certainly looks child proof


I'm just hoping it won't be Tim proof!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (25/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking forward to your review on this one! Mine left Miami yesterday! Bazinga!


I think the big question is whether this will give a decent RDL or be too restrictive more suited for MTL draws!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/20)

Timwis said:


> I think the big question is whether this will give a decent RDL or be too restrictive more suited for MTL draws!



100% @Timwis! Their Subohm tank was RDL and usable so I'm hoping this one will be too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/20)

Trying to find the right Mod for the DDP RTA!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (13/12/20)

Try a solarstorm


Rob Fisher said:


> Trying to find the right Mod for the DDP RTA!
> View attachment 216585
> View attachment 216586
> View attachment 216587
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

